# What is you favorite type of pencil?



## RELusion76 (Jul 19, 2012)

What is your favorite type of pencil to use? I usually buy Staedtler for doing my pencil portraits, and for sketching I use the cheap BIC mechanical pencils.


----------



## JustJan (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm new to the forum..Hi all..I use a regular old # 2 pencil.


----------



## Blunder (May 16, 2011)

A sharp pencil is preferred. 

For sketching/pre-drawing I use a Pentel 0.5 2H. I find 4H to be too hard and light for the soft pressure I use. To finish I'll use a Pentel 0.7 or 0.9 HB or even a stick of HB graphite (think of those big red pencils you had in Kindergarten. If you're old enough) available at most art shops.


----------



## RELusion76 (Jul 19, 2012)

I think I remember those big red pencils.


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

The one in my hand at the time...


----------



## devilspit (Nov 27, 2012)

I've tried a few different brands and seem to like the Blick Studio pencils for my portraits.


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Prismacolor use to be a very great brand but has went down in quality since the manufacturing went to Mexico...Blick pencils are the best for the price now


----------



## Gryphon (Dec 18, 2012)

#2 pencil, although I have a set of charcoal pencils somewhere.....


----------



## Darksouth (Dec 29, 2012)

Staedtler mechanical pencil w/ 2mm HB lead.


----------



## gone south (Dec 31, 2012)

I like all pencils I'm using graphite a lot and I love charcoal


----------

